# Recieved an open bottle of lye



## MOGal70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Opened a box that I received a couple of weeks ago and this is what I found.


----------



## Dani (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow, that'd bad. I ordered a box of lye from ED a few months ago that got damaged. UPS returned it to them and I got a replacement.

Their customer service is very good, I would really suggest sending them a message.


----------



## MOGal70 (Sep 16, 2013)

I called and left a message that one of the bottles was open due to poor packaging, and also sent an email with the same picture attached.  Have not heard anything back as of now. Lucky for me I only got one small burn on my arm from getting the KOH out of the bag.


----------



## Stakie (Sep 16, 2013)

You should have gotten a card with a number telling you who packed it. I don't really like ED's customer service. I would call them again, and if you can find the number of the person who packed your box, I would give that to them too.


----------



## MOGal70 (Sep 16, 2013)

I have the packing list, I'll have to try calling them again tomorrow.


----------



## sistrum (Sep 16, 2013)

Be sure to let them know you were burnt also.  That should get their attention if your picture didn't.  How totally irresponsible not to have taped those bottles!  I wouldn't let this slide.  What if a child had opened that box?


----------



## Stakie (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah, I agree. I wouldn't let it slide. You got burned!


----------



## MOGal70 (Sep 19, 2013)

After 24 hrs I recieved a reply to the email. They asked what was damaged and said that they would replace it. I explained that one bottle was open and empty with the contents coating the rest of the bottles in the bag and that the items not in the bag were fine. That was 48 hrs ago and still waiting to see what will happen.


----------



## savonierre (Sep 19, 2013)

that is awful service, just awful. Do they know you were burned? They need to smart up, what if you had gotten it in your eyes??


----------



## MOGal70 (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes I did tell him that I got one small burn on my arm.


----------



## Nightlilly (Sep 20, 2013)

Imagine if that inner bag had gotten a hole! I know UPS tends to be rough with packages so I wouldn't doubt that them tossing the box around probably had a hand in that mess but imagine the spread of lye if that bag had gotten a hole. The conveyor belts that move the package, the people loading the trucks, the drivers, neighborhood pets...all at risk for lye contact. Heck, even trasfer to other packages from the UPS truck, that's crazy! BB is lucky that you are the only one who ended up getting the small burn that you did.


----------



## MOGal70 (Oct 14, 2013)

Just thought I would update.  I received a response on Sept 24th from Donnie in Essential Depot's customer service that they would reship the damaged products.  I could not speculate on what they considered the damaged products to be (all the bottles with KOH on them or just the opened one) because as of today I have not gotten anything from them.


----------



## tyerod (Oct 15, 2013)

Three weeks and the replacement product hasn't arrived yet?  I'd be on the phone.  I would also look into the possibility of telling them the damaged items need to have a call tag issued for return and filling a dispute with your CC company.  Typically you have 60 days from when the charge appears on your statement. I don't deal well with poor customer service.


----------

